
NASA makes 2017-2018 software catalog freely available to public - utopianmonk
https://www.slashgear.com/nasa-makes-2017-2018-software-catalog-freely-available-to-public-03477150/
======
LordWinstanley
When mentioning something interesting that's been released, remember it's
imperative never to include any kind of link to the thing you're talking
about.

</weary sarcasm>

